
Why do voting machines break on election day? - atg_abhishek
https://themarkup.org/ask-the-markup/2020/09/10/broken-voting-machines-election-day
======
samaxe
I don’t need to read this to know the answer. It’s because that is when they
are used. It’s like having a lawn mower sit for 2 years and then acting all
bewildered when you go to turn the engine over “Why did it break today!”

------
PaulHoule
Because they don't break on any other day.

